# Easter



## Lonely Travellers 2010 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

I was just wondering if stores, tours and such are open during Easter weekend in Cairns? Particularly Good Friday and Easter Monday?

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks

Sylvie


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You'll usually find as far as stores go that opening will be normal other than for Easter Friday but you'll find restricted trading even then.

Easter is a time of year that many Australians in past have seen as a last long break to be taken advantage of prior to onset of winter and so whilst major department stores will likely be closed Friday, there'll be smaller convenience stores and service stations that could be open for half a day at least and there could be some sort of local area rostering.

Cairns in heading into peak season and being heavily tourism dependant could be even busier.

As for tours, it'll be up to individual operators but I'd be surprised if most are not operating - there're some Cairns region agencies that have a live chat facility, Cairns Tours, Holiday Packages and Accommodation with Raging Thunder being one and they are usually quite helpful in providing local advice, pay to check with them.

PS. Do come back and tell us how it was at Easter, other than being humid which is rather mandatory that time of year


----------

